# PR (190/189) Eligibility for Software Engineer



## jamescherry0123 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello folks,

I have recently finished my post-graduation in Computer Science and now looking for possible visa options.

Ideally, I would like to apply for PR (190 or 189) as soon as possible and settle down here, do a job or start my own business in IT, but I need to get my skills assessed from ACS first.

I have solid 50 points at this stage (Age, Qualification, Australian Degree). I can easily get 10 for Proficient English or even 20 if I need to for Superior English. So, in total, I have already got 60 – 70 points.

Here is my background:

I finished my Bachelor of Computer Science.
I came to Australia and started Masters in Computer Science at one of the top universities in Australia.
I have been working as a Software Engineer on part-time (20hr / week) basis since January 2017 while I was studying.
Finished my Masters program recently.
I'm still working at the same company, and so far I have got 1.5 years of experience in Australia. Both my under-grad and post-grad are in Computer Science. My employer is very keen to have me on the job as a full-time employee.

The biggest hurdle for me right now is ACS. I have been reading about their criteria for assessment and it really makes me worried and disappointed.

Can I get my skills assessed from ACS for migration with or without points for the Australian Experience? Or do I need to spend one more year before I become eligible? I'll never spend a single penny on their amazing and highly valuable "Professional Year" program.

To be honest, its very difficult to live with uncertainty and a lot of mental stress about my future here. It would be very unfortunate if I have to spend one more year on a temporary visa to complete the requirement of ACS, and hoping that no other immigration policy would change overnight that could flip my world upside down.

I would really appreciate any thoughts/advice on this.

Thanks


----------

